# Fixing Chicken Pot Pie Recipe



## BaBang (Jun 9, 2011)

The chicken pot pie recipe that I am following is from the Illustrated Kitchen Bible, but can be found online at K-12 - FamilyEducation.com 


Problem is, when I cooked it, it was VERY watery and simply didn't have that strong flavor you would expect from a recipe using heavy cream. 


The instructions tell you to wait until the "broth + flour + veggies mix" cool down, and then add the heavy cream/chicken/etc. 

Would there be anything wrong with adding the heavy cream, while the mixture is hot, and reducing it down to thicken it up? Should I perhaps reduce the heavy cream and broth in another pot and then mix the vegetables?

Or should I try another recipe? The favlor seemed to be good with this recipe. 



Sorry for my lack of "know how" =p still knew to cooking.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 9, 2011)

The flour, the fat from the sauté and the cream combine to make a Bechamél or white sauce.  You control the thickness by the amount of flour and liquid.

I think you should bring the mixture, with all components added, to a simmer to ensure full thickening.  At that time, you can adjust.  After it goes under the crust is too late.


----------



## jennyema (Jun 9, 2011)

Cream doesn't give you strong flavor.

But you should definitely find another recipe.

Chicken pot pie is very easy.  Chicken, veggies and veloute sauce (béchamel or white sauce fortified with chicken broth).


----------



## Josie1945 (Jun 10, 2011)

Welcome to DC.

Josie


----------



## jabbur (Jun 10, 2011)

Looking at the recipe, I would alter step three a bit where it says simmer for 2 mins.  That is where you can control the thickness of the sauce.  You may want to cook it longer to get the consistency you want.  Wait to stir in the beans until the sauce is fairly thick.  Remember you will be adding more liquid in the form of cream so it can stand to be pudding thick at this point.  I cheat when I make pot pie and use a can of condensed cream of chicken soup straight from the can with just a splash of milk/cream and have never had soupy pie.  That will give you an idea of how thick you _can_ go on the sauce.


----------



## joesfolk (Jun 10, 2011)

As long as we are on the subject of pot pie, does anyone know how to make a pot pie a day ahead and still get one that is creamy and moist?  In other words I want on that doesn't dry out the filling overnight.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 10, 2011)

That does tend to happen.  I'd say just make it a little more liquid than usual so it'll be more moist the next day.


----------



## jabbur (Jun 11, 2011)

I'd make the filling a bit soupy and not put it together until I was ready to bake it.  I would think sitting in the fridge would make the crust soggy if it was put together and sat overnight.  If you do it separately then you can adjust the filling as need be by adding more liquid.


----------

